# Peja Contest: Feb. 4th



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Again, 100,000 to the winner. No guessing a number which has already been taken. Remember, this is against Detroit.

*Numbers Taken: 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

This is hard because of Jackson's status, but I'll go with 24 pts...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

22


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

20

Now really going to sleep


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

21


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

27


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

lets be real. hes playing the pistons not lakers. i predict 14. prince will kill him.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll take 19 this time.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I say 18 points.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

17


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

I'll try with 31


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll say 23.Maybe I'll win at this since I suck at betting on college games.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

28


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll go with 25.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

29


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

16


----------



## republidan (Jan 25, 2006)

15


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Again, 100,000 to the winner. No guessing a number which has already been taken. Remember, this is against Detroit.
> 
> *Numbers Taken: 14, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 31*


15


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> 15


4 hours and one post above you.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

13 then


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

26


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

12


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

30 for me


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

16


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

32


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

11


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja scored 8 points, so master8492 wins.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Peja scored 8 points, so master8492 wins.





> 100000.00 points donated to master8492 successfully!


..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Too bad he had an off night...

but at least we still won...

Like I said before, it all depended on wether S-Jax could play or not...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------

